# Upgraded the software on my UConnect HU.



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yesterday I installed software version 2.6 on my factory HU.



















It was a relatively easy process. Took about 1 hour in total (writing the file to the drive then waiting in the vehicle while it installed). I was hoping to gain some additional phone connectivity features (text message alerts I observed in a 2013 T&C) but I did not. The differences I have noticed are small. The tones during VR seem to be more tolerable but I could be making that up. Everything else seems to be about the same. I think the update was mostly software improvements on the back end anyway.

If anyone is interested in doing this in their Routan just reply and I can write up a quick how to with links on where I got the files and the procedure I used. You don't lose any presets or favorites or stored files on the HDD when doing this. BTW I have a lockpick installed with front and baby cameras and it did not change any of my settings on that either. Let me know.


----------



## CDJackson (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd be interested in a how-to. What head unit do you have, i.e., what's the three-letter code in the bottom right-hand corner? I'm primarily interested in updated album art--there seems to be no album art for a large percentage of our albums, especially the newer ones. I take it this update doesn't disturb the map database for the navigation? I want to make sure I don't lose the 2013 mapping software update I've already done.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Do post a link to the ISO please  I updated mine when I got it last year, but have to check the version.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Gracenotes is probably what you are looking for.

Looking at the screen shots, that that version is the same...


----------



## fattymatty20 (Aug 21, 2013)

CDJackson, I have the RHR head unit. The update I did does not affect the album art (that is the GraceNotes update which I also downloaded but reading in the challenger and charger forums the success rate of updating GN is low with a possibility of bricking the whole unit...to it fix you must buy a new $150 map DVD, or have a back up of your current version). Until I am ready to purchase the map update, which is VIN specific, so no sharing, I probably won't mess with the GN update. Here is a link to the site where I downloaded the file:

http://www.mydrive.ch/login#/12544766/RHR-RHW-RHP

Username: [email protected]
Password: gasolio

Once you download the correct file, Gracenotes and the software updates are both there, burn it either onto a quality DVD+R disk at slow (2x) speed as an .iso file or burn it to a usb stick (this is what I did) as an .iso file, pop it into the dash wait a second for it to be recognized and follow the prompts from there. You need to make sure the vehicle is either running the whole time or the ignition is in the "run" position so it doesn't turn off part of the way through the update. It seems to do a file check before it actually begins the update so that should catch a bad file download. Here are a few pictures of the update in progress:









I took this picture after the update was done which is why it says the same version of software twice, and the time is later on the clock, but this is the first screen you will see.









Message after the files have been validated.









During the update process, it took about 25 minutes with a USB2.0 drive.









Update complete.

I do want to give credit where credit is due, I compiled the majority of this info off of the ChallengerTalk forum. 

One more change I have noticed in the past few days or so, before the update if I was viewing the nav map full screen then switched media sources, to get back to the full screen map I would have to press the NAV hard key, then the "map" button on the touchscreen. Now when I press the NAV button it goes straight back to the full screen map. Just a quick observation.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

This is great information.

I just tried to do this, saved the ISO file to a USB and plugged in the USB. I waited for about 2-3 minutes and nothing happened. Any ideas?

BTW the navi update for at least my VIN is $199!!!! Ouch. Some VW are $100 off, that would have been nice (or even $50 off).

When do the forums say to do the Gracenotes update, before or after the navi update? I don't want to brick my harddrive!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know about the USB, I just burned my previous update to DVD-RW and that worked fine.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pretty sure updates have to be done via DVD. I think there is a self-executable file on the disc that automatically triggers the updates, and that's the only way to get the hardware to enter into software update mode. Suggest going to the jeepforum . com and do a search for "MyGig Database Thread". There is a TON of information there on all the different H.U. with links to the different software updates. The first 3 posts have all the information. You will need to put aside some undivided time to go through it all.

Suggest reading the latest post (as of today -- Aug 25, 2014) to get an idea of the risks involved. I posted a question there last year some time and get emails every so often when someone makes newer posts, and got one overnight that someone bricked their H.U. trying to run the update disc.

Anyone with REN head unit wanting to update and needs physical discs, let me know. I successfully updated the software app and gracenotes to the latest/last version for the REN. REN is the 2008-09 touch screen with hard drive, but no maps/navi. The non-navi touch-screen version was superseded in 2010 with a newer MyGig HU, so the REN was used only very briefly and not all that common.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

2011 VW Routan with RHR

Figured it out, upgraded from:
Application 2.126 to 2.6
Gracenotes: 2311 to 5411

Took the risk of "bricking" my harddrive, but read enough of the forums suggested by the members to do it correctly.

1) Download the files mentioned.

2) Unzip to a USB file (don't leave is it iso format). Be sure to quick format your USB drive to default settings and FAT32

3) Files that should be on your USB file are in the pictures below.

4) Plug the USB in

5) If the USB isn't recognized after 10 seconds, hit the open/close button for the DVD/CD player and it will recognize the USB. If it still doesn't, re-download, re-unzip, and put on USB drive.

Update is great, I like seeing all the names of songs.

Sorry to lazy too organize, but here you go=)


----------



## ericdelrio (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Guys.. 

I recently tried updating my 430N RHB on my 2011 Routan from the stock version to 5.X.X ( Dumb Move ) so now I am stuck with the Reboot Cycle. I tried pretty much everything from removing the fuse, purchasing the mygig.com ISO file and so on but still getting the same problem. So now, I'm thinking of taking it to the stealership and see how much they will charge me to get it fixed because it's not under warranty anymore. However, I do have an extended warranty from a third party so I'm hoping that they will cover it.

Now to the question: is there anything else that I should try to get out of the reboot cycle? Or just take to the stealership and face the consequences, or anyone here from IL ( NW Subs ) who knows a shop that fixes this type of issues?

I appreciate all your inputs.

Thanks,

Eric
630-400-7187


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Try this site:
http://mygig-disk.com/index-rhb.php

They sound like experts.



ericdelrio said:


> Hi Guys..
> 
> I recently tried updating my 430N RHB on my 2011 Routan from the stock version to 5.X.X ( Dumb Move ) so now I am stuck with the Reboot Cycle. I tried pretty much everything from removing the fuse, purchasing the mygig.com ISO file and so on but still getting the same problem. So now, I'm thinking of taking it to the stealership and see how much they will charge me to get it fixed because it's not under warranty anymore. However, I do have an extended warranty from a third party so I'm hoping that they will cover it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ericdelrio (Oct 13, 2014)

Chedman13 said:


> Try this site:
> http://mygig-disk.com/index-rhb.php
> 
> They sound like experts.


Thanks man.. That was actually my last move, I did purchase the ISO file from them and installed it on a new HDD but still no good. I also sent them an email today but they haven't replied yet so I'm still hoping LOL. I also called Navrepair.com and they want $699 to get it fixed..


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

ericdelrio said:


> Thanks man.. That was actually my last move, I did purchase the ISO file from them and installed it on a new HDD but still no good. I also sent them an email today but they haven't replied yet so I'm still hoping LOL. I also called Navrepair.com and they want $699 to get it fixed..


Just so you know, I went to VW Jennings and I asked them if they could update my software - they had no idea what I was talking about.

In short, these Routans (aka Chryslers/Dodges) are not very well known to VW techs. Other dealerships might be better (not saying Jennings is bad, they are my favorite VW dealership).

My best guess is a VW dealership will want to replace the entire unit (aka several grand).

You're probably best off going with the $699 or calling a Dodge or Chrysler dealership and trying to find a tech that knows what you're talking about.

Did you try downloading the correct files for your car and throwing that in the CD/DVD player to see if it'll update? Maybe even calling the navigation system software??:

http://www.navigation.com/is-bin/IN...in&wt=application/ApplicationFrame_light.isml

For inquiries about navigation map updates for your VW vehicle, contact the VW Customer Care Center
By phone: 1-866-462-8837Call: 1-866-462-8837 Monday – Friday: 8:00 AM - 9:00 PM Eastern Time and Saturday: 10:00am - 6:00 PM Eastern Time


----------



## ericdelrio (Oct 13, 2014)

Chedman13 said:


> Just so you know, I went to VW Jennings and I asked them if they could update my software - they had no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> In short, these Routans (aka Chryslers/Dodges) are not very well known to VW techs. Other dealerships might be better (not saying Jennings is bad, they are my favorite VW dealership).
> 
> ...


I just talked to the guy who sold us the car and the warranty ( Toyota Schaumburg ) and was told to take it to Chrysler, if it's a covered item then the warranty will take care of it. Keeping my fingers crossed on this option.

I used a USB stick instead of a CD and then when the system rebooted, it just decided to keep doing it. So when I found out that I should update it first to 2.6.x or something, I tried to remove the fuse first and so on then plug in the new version but still no good. So I finally accepted the fact that it is now bricked. I also got an email from mygig and they are recommending Navrepair.com so we'll see.

Thanks.

Eric


----------

